# Training a Visually Impaired Dog?



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Has anyone trained a visually impaired dog? Luna has cataracts, among other things (poor baby - health thread here: Luna's Eye Problems). I know that she has vision issues and has learned to adapt beautifully to them (most people can't even tell), but I am curious if there's anything else I can do to help her? I think she mostly sees using peripheral vision, especially from a distance. I know her vision is worse at night. Are there additional commands I should be teaching her that I'm not thinking of? We're in a puppy class right now and will be taking a beginner obedience class in the fall with a local dog training club. Her vet mentioned using a clicker, but she is very responsive to my voice, and frankly, I'm concerned I'm not quite coordinated enough for clicker training.  

Thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

My 9 year old Toby had a congenital cataract as a baby and good vision in his other eye. We were able to train him the usual way, but if your pup's vision is already poor I would guess that voice training is essential. You may not always have a clicker handy. There are some websites devoted to the special needs of visually impaired dogs. They may even be linked somewhere on this forum. I'm not in a position to do a lot of research to find them right now, but hopefully someone else will provide links if you can't find them. There are some toys that you can buy for visually impaired dogs as well.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I have read that since dogs have a great sense of smell that you can use different smells to mean particular things. Such as hanging a scent deoderizer (the ones used in a car) near the water and food dish. Over time the dog will associate the smells with their food and water dish. It never hurts to train as if the dog cannot see at all so that if that ever becomes the case the pup doesn't need the sight at all. I have also heard that it is good to use a rug that is solid and stationary to designate things such as the steps both at the bottom and top. This again over time the dog will associate the different feeling on the paws and associate it with the steps. It is also important to not move the furnature in the house around. They become familar with the house layout but if things are moved around all the time and they end up always bumping into things it makes them lose their confidence in their own abilities. 

I understand that you are comfortable with your voice as the marker but it would be to your advantage to also do some training with the clicker. The clicker is more exact to mark the moment the behavior is given and if you practice you will get better at it. You can use the clicker easily to shape the pup to do things. Shaping is when you mark things the pup does that you like. And you can break the behaviors down into smaller segments as you are training. So don't rule it out. Do both. 

Dogs really pay attention to our body language so if the pup is seeing better peripherally then I would suggest doing your training at a slight distance and in the pups peripheral vision when you can.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Luna is adorable!

For recall, a lot of work on a long line accompanied with voice... that way she can not only hear what direction you are in  but can feel which direction the pressure is coming from when you tug on the long line  It will help her learn how to fine-tune her hearing directionally.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you follow Ray Charles the blind Golden retriever that is on facebook?

Here's the link-

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/R...-Retriever/357618627685121?hc_location=stream

You'd never know he was blind, he seems normal in every way.

One of the members here has a blind Aussie. 
I'll post a link to your thread and hopefully he'll comment.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

I am bumping up your thread-I'm sure there are people on here that will add something.
Bless you for taking such good care of Luna!


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all SO much for your replies! Now that she's getting a bit older, I am able to better tell what she can and can't see well. While she was so little, I knew that her behavior could be silly puppy antics, so it was challenging to discern which was vision and which was puppy. Now that she's maturing (a wee bit, we are talking about goofy young goldens here!  ), I notice a lot more. When she's up close, she does quite well. When she's at a distance is when I can tell the biggest difference. She is SO sweet and SO smart. She picks up on new things really quickly, which is awesome!

Carolina Mom - Yes, I love Ray Charles! He is precious! 

Ashleylp - I love the idea of using a long line to practice recalls! She does really well with them when it's broad daylight, but at dusk or at night, that would be really helpful.

solinvictus - Thank you for the ideas! I really like your idea of training at a slight distance. I know she's much more comfortable training very close to me, but we need to practice a bit further out and in her periphery. I had a *light bulb* moment earlier while we were training when I was looking at the angle she kept sitting in front of me. She can see so much better from that angle, I don't know why I didn't make that connection before. Silly me.

Thanks again!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just in case you haven't found it, here is a site devoted entirely to blind dogs and their owners: Owners of Blind Dogs.

Good luck!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

My first collie was blind in the left eye and half blind in the right eye. I had no idea until a vet told me when she was about three. She was excellent at heeling. I suspect because about all she could see was my leg. It also explained why out-of-sight stays were so easy for her. When she got old and lost her hearing, that I could really tell.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello,

Thanks to Carolina Mom for pointing me to this post. My Border Collie lost her sight suddenly about 2 years ago, when she was just about 14 months old - we almost lost her.

We don't do a great deal of training with Saffy, TBH, we just know she loves life to the max and she stays near us naturally anyway. What I would do is recommend toys that make noises. Babble ball was Saffy's best friend for years until a regular soccer ball kinda took over. If you have other dogs, put bells on their collars. Luna has already worked things out - they are amazing creatures! Keep things in their 'right' place as well as you can - and above all, know that Luna loves you!!! Pre-warn people to be gentle if they approach her and to do it slowly from the front.

I made a little video about our life with Saffy and you can find it 



 if you like. If you do watch it, make sure you watch it to the end - it DOES have a happy ending, I promise!

Saffy is an inspiration to me and to many others. Like Luna, most people can't even tell that she is blind. Just enjoy your special girl! :wave:

Cheers,
Simon.

PS: I should add, if you have any special questions you'd like to ask, please just do so. I don't actually come on here too much, these days, so the best way would be to contact Saffy (or Abbie, my Golden) saying you are Luna's owner, and I will add you and do my best to answer.


----------



## Toriaroo (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the replies! 

Saffy's video made me cry. She's such a sweetheart, and I'm so glad she's doing so well now. What a beautiful girl (and Abbie too!). I got Luna a few toys that make noise, and she LOVES them! Fetch is her favorite game, and she watches and then listens for it to land and then runs for it. At night, she loves the bouncing ball that flashes light. She flings it herself just to get it to light up. It's adorable. Like Saffy, Luna loves life to the max. She's amazing.

I also just found out that one of the trainers at the dog training club where we'll be taking classes in a few months has trained dogs with vision problems, so I'm really looking forward to getting their advice and assistance too.

Thanks so much for all of your support everyone - this place is great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really good to hear Luna is doing so well and it's great you'll be working with a trainer that is experienced with visually impaired dogs.

The sky's the limit for Luna. 

I love reading and watching Videos of Ray Charles, he's so amazing, nothing stands in his way.


----------

